# Ratchets on the inside.



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

clearly a core rider extraordinaire that posted the yt vid

can I get my time refunded


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I tried that a couple of years ago. The problem with the ratchets on the inside is that, when you hang your snowboard from one foot on the lift, the weight of the snowboard pulls directly on the strap and ratchets. I found I always had to re-tighten my left binding at the top, and I could see it eventually wearing down some of the teeth on the straps. Went back to the traditional setup.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Whatever that guy says, do it. He is obviously a professional.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I didn't make it to the ratchet part. Painful video. :eyetwitch2:


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

sticky material?

....I mean for those who have issues with the space between their feet and their neck.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

I truly wonder if he rides??

No socks in the boots was my favorite piece of advice :loser:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I think he's wearing the same outfit from his interview here while riding. Rad glasses. Face shield for the win.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*It was a no-goggle spring day!*

the stoke is real!


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

:eyetwitch2:


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Stoke maybe real, but that was a painful video.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Haha I didn't even have the volume on & I could only make about 10 seconds before I killed it.

haha not worth my time haha I don't care what he's sayin' haha


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Haha I didn't even have the volume on & I could only make about 10 seconds before I killed it.
> 
> haha not worth my time haha I don't care what he's sayin' haha
> 
> ...


I'm surprised you didnt appreciate any of the finer points of equipment review or self-cinemaphotography!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I'm surprised you didnt appreciate any of the finer points of equipment review or self-cinemaphotography!


Fuck, I'm not gonna have to watch it am I?


TT


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Yes, watch it. If you pause, look away, or stop paying attention you have to take shots.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

N' witout watching vid.................:cheer::cheer:


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

bksdds said:


> Yes, watch it. If you pause, look away, or stop paying attention you have to take shots.


Liquor shots or shots shots? haha 
I don't drink, so I guess, I'll take the shots.

I'm positive it'll be less painful



TT


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Ski Barn! The only reason this dumbass has them on the inside is because he's too fat to reach down and do them on the outside. 

But whoever sold him that set up saw a sucker coming. This shit pisses me off so much!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

That's what you call a whale for more than one reason when you see him walking into your shop.

But, in the end the guy is excited with what he has so I guess that is really most important.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

What googles this guy on the left is wearing? they look like fighter plane pilot helmet visor


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

Thats a deaf woman. I can't tell if she is having a good time or not. I'm going to assume she isn't because of the main guy.


----------

